# Nash + Dirk = 69



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

haha sorry headline was too catchy... but big games for both Nash and Dirk
Nash: 9-11 fg, 9-9 ft, 29pts, 11asts
Dirk: 15-24 fg, 40pts, 4stls
All this against a "tough" Piston's D :yes:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Held the Pistons to 12 boards in half number dos. Good job.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Not only did the two score a combined 69 points, but on a combined 69% shooting .

But seriously the Pistons got hosed by the refs. They called a string of attrocious offensive fouls at the end of the second quarter that let Dallas back in the game. And then that tech on Darvin Ham . What the hell.

But still have to give Nash and Dirk credit for getting it done in the 4th.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

mavs are on a roll. 9 outta last 10. 15 outta last 18. They are playing extremely well. Jamison didn't even score and the mavs won


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Not only did the two score a combined 69 points, but on a combined 69% shooting .
> 
> But seriously the Pistons got hosed by the refs. They called a string of attrocious offensive fouls at the end of the second quarter that let Dallas back in the game. And then that tech on Darvin Ham . What the hell.
> ...


man please the mavs were fouled so much it wasn't even funny. yall were shoving peeps outta the way for rebounds. fouling on layup attempts. NO CALL. mavs barely touch you and it's a foul call


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

Mavericks owner Mark Cuban was a guest player-coach for the New York Nationals against the Harlem Globetrotters in a game played earlier Saturday at American Airlines Center. Cuban was in the game for only a few minutes, but he did score on a wide-open 15-foot jumper. He even played a part in the Globetrotters' famed confetti-in-a-water-bucket gag except there was no confetti as Cuban was doused with water during a time out. ``It was a dream come true,'' Cuban said. ``It was a blast watching all the fans and kids having a great time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That seems like a lot of points for Nash. He's always struck me as the type who can hit 20 no problem, but a 30 point game would be a season best. Good game from both him and Dirk tonight!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

6 of those points came in the last 30 seconds on foul free throws, but he still was almost perfect from the floor.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> That seems like a lot of points for Nash. He's always struck me as the type who can hit 20 no problem, but a 30 point game would be a season best. Good game from both him and Dirk tonight!


*sigh* why do you always talk what you don't know? nash scored 30 against the lakers in the blowout loss even though he missed half of the 3rd quarter after taking that elbow from malone and needing stitches


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*sigh*

When will you learn to read comprehensively.

He scored 30 points against the Lakers, the only time he's hit 30 this year and his season best, which is EXACTLY WORD FOR WORD what MJG said.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> *sigh*
> 
> When will you learn to read comprehensively.
> ...


he said a "30 point game would be a season best" not a "30 point game would tie his season high" you see the diff? Stop following me around these boards searching for my name. Don't you got some kg posts to make in the wolves forum or something?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Dude that's exactly what he said. He gets 20 easy, like he did toinght, but he only gets 30 point games a couple times a season, but in typical fashion you took that as some sort of knock on Nash and fell to pieces.

And I'm hardly following you around, notice I posted before you did in this thread.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Dude that's exactly what he said. He gets 20 easy, like he did toinght, but he only gets 30 point games a couple times a season, but in typical fashion you took that as some sort of knock on Nash and fell to pieces.
> 
> And I'm hardly following you around, notice I posted before you did in this thread.


he said 30 points would be a season high. Which implied that nash hasn't already done it this year which he has. Why are you defending this dude anywaz? He's a grown man. Im pretty sure he can explain what he means instead of you "TRYING TO SPEAK FOR HIM" unless that's your lil brother or board alias or something:laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

You also need to understand he was not stating "30 points would be a season high" as a fact, he was saying that's the type of player Nash seems like to him, and he was spot on correct.

You don't need to get so emotional.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

How about this- perhaps MJG doesn't know as much as you do about Dallas and Nash's scoring in particular? He comes up with his opinion, and it certainly wasn't anything negative about Nash, and you clearly overreacted and had to go out of your way just to prove him wrong.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> How about this- perhaps MJG doesn't know as much as you do about Dallas and Nash's scoring in particular? He comes up with his opinion, and it certainly wasn't anything negative about Nash, and you clearly overreacted and had to go out of your way just to prove him wrong.


well then how about this? How about mjg stop acting like he DOES know everything about the mavs and stick to what he knows. or how about he stop following me around every post consistently getting embarrassed and acting like the "lil ***** that could" or how bout this? You talk about the mavs in this thread or just move on? If you misquote a stat then Imma speak on it just like peeps do to me.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> acting like the "lil ***** that could"


I'm not an American Indian, but I'd be pretty offended if I was.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not an American Indian, but I'd be pretty offended if I was.


 man all you do is come on here started unnecessary bs. Why don't you just go somewhere else?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey, I'm not the one tossing out racial slurs.


----------

